# work in cyprus



## nickyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

hello all. we have just bought a place in goudi and are hoping to come over to live in cyprus in the near future.was wondering how finding a job over there, maybe bar work or hotel work and what is the pay like. i reckon my best bet is going into paphos for work is the best option. any idea would be great.plus how much would i have to pay for a decent car about 5 years old.my wife does not drive as yet but will be learning in cyprus,are the lessons cheap. bye for now.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

wrong forum broham. maybe a mod could move it to the correct forum for you..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> wrong forum broham. maybe a mod could move it to the correct forum for you..


No sooner said than done.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nickyboy said:


> hello all. we have just bought a place in goudi and are hoping to come over to live in cyprus in the near future.was wondering how finding a job over there, maybe bar work or hotel work and what is the pay like. i reckon my best bet is going into paphos for work is the best option. any idea would be great.plus how much would i have to pay for a decent car about 5 years old.my wife does not drive as yet but will be learning in cyprus,are the lessons cheap. bye for now.


Hi nicky,
Welcome to the forum. I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum.
At this time jobs are not easy to find as we have been hit by the drop in tourism and the drop in property sales due to the weak sterling against the Euro.
If you do manage to find a job the pay in the sort of jobs you mentioned is not good.
Many of these jobs are taken by Eastern Europeans who are happy to work for peanuts.
I dont know your circumstances, whether you will have a mortgage, if you will have any sort of pension and just want to top it up, but please do your homework and your sums thoroughly. If you currently have a secure job in the UK weigh up the pros and cons of giving it up very carefully.
Anyone who needs to work and earn a reasonable salary would be advised to wait until the current financial crisis sorts itself out befoer making the move over here.

Whatever you decide I hope it all works out for you.
Regards Veronica


----------



## nickyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

*jobs in cyprus*



Veronica said:


> Hi nicky,
> Welcome to the forum. I have moved this thread to the Cyprus forum.
> At this time jobs are not easy to find as we have been hit by the drop in tourism and the drop in property sales due to the weak sterling against the Euro.
> If you do manage to find a job the pay in the sort of jobs you mentioned is not good.
> ...


thanks veronica for your quick reply, yes i do have a mortgage in cyprus & i understand what you mean about being cautious. at the moment selling our house in england is hard as at the moment the buyers are trying to knock the price down by quiet a lot, which will make it hard for us to pay a large part of our mortgage off in cyprus. are there any other jobs availible to me as i have no trade, ive spent 25yrs as a postman. bye for now nickyboy.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

*Is this site always full of doom and gloom?*

The UK is horrible and not a very nice place to live and bring up children. Cyprus can't be any worse surely.
We all know the work situation is crap BUT its the same all over the world. People who already have jobs in the UK are struggling.
I'm prepared to struggle in cyprus rather than be in the UK.

With a house already built, no mortgage and savings to take with us (to tide us over for a couple of struggling years!) Cyprus here we come. If it doesn't work out........ pack up and leave! 

Life is too short to sit and wonder what life WOULD HAVE BEEN like!!! We're doing it because we know we'll regret it if we don't.

If your worried and need to ask "are we doing the right thing"? Then you should not do it. To me you wouldn't be normal if there wasn't a certain degree and uncertainty, its a huge step but its not the end of the world if you feel the need to return to the UK!

I say Good Luck to you all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> *Is this site always full of doom and gloom?*
> 
> The UK is horrible and not a very nice place to live and bring up children. Cyprus can't be any worse surely.
> We all know the work situation is crap BUT its the same all over the world. People who already have jobs in the UK are struggling.
> ...


Donna it isnt a matter of doom and gloom. It is just trying to get people to be realistic and do their homework before making the decision to come.
You are lucky in that you have a house, no mortgage and money behind you. Many people do not have that luxury and often come over here with young children as well which means a lot more expense.
We would be very wrong to tell everyone that there are lots of well paid jobs and the cost of living is very low. 
I certainly dont gain anything by telling people the truth as my livelihood depends on people wanting to come over and buy property so I shoot myself in the foot everytime I tell it how it is.

Veronica


----------

